# My "Apollo's Chariot" Diorama



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

A funny thing happened when I was building this variation on the Viper fighter from Battlestar Galactica, I frakked up the landing gear. I mean I did a really bang up job of messing them up to the point where I put them on the wrong way. And when I tried to fix it, the Viper sat in a skewered fashion that said something was seriously wrong. 

So, instead of tossing the model out, I used it in a diorama that takes place some one hundred years after the Rag Tag Fleet had found Earth. I put decals on it, making it Apollo's Viper, having been abandoned to rust in a field. But it was not forgotten. Oh no, several generations later, warriors stopped by what they called Apollo's Chariot to tell the tales of the mighty warrior who fought the sky demons known as the Cylones (which is what I figured they'd be calling them).























































I gave the Viper a worn, rusted out look. The figures are all 1/32 scale Historex blanks, which I dressed in the scanty animal skins of a tribe of humans of the Stone Age. They might have lost their knowledge of high technology (such as how to build and maintain this Viper), but they still remember their history. And because of this, Apollo's name shall ring down through the ages. 

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sean, that is a frakking awesome idea!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

That is a cool idea, and you did a great job on it. It reminds me of the third Mad Max movie when he was with those kids at the Oasis in the desert. They would tell that story (pass it down from one generation to the next) about the airline pilot that had saved them.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

John P said:


> Sean, that is a frakking awesome idea!


Thanks very much! I really wasn't sure if this was going to work. But I'm now glad that I stuck with it. I originally was aiming for a launch bay dio, but wound up with something different, thanks to my frakking the model up. This was really a happy accident. 



Els said:


> That is a cool idea, and you did a great job on it. It reminds me of the third Mad Max movie when he was with those kids at the Oasis in the desert. They would tell that story (pass it down from one generation to the next) about the airline pilot that had saved them.


Thanks! Yeah, Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome was an inspiration, as was the final episodes of nuBSG, which blew my mind. While building this, I couldn't help but imagine what life was like for these people. 

Sean


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

ditto what john said.
:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much! Appreciate it. 

Sean


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

What a great idea. Thanks for showing us.

BTW I like the emblem on the shield!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Glad you like it. Thanks. 

I made the shield from Apoxie putty, and when I painted it, it looked a little bland, so I got the idea to paint the Viper emblem. 

Sean


----------

